# Drunk Drivers SUCK



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

This past Friday, Sara, Wookie and I went to our local Seafood Festival. We had a great time, ate as much seafood as we wanted, did a little shopping at the vendors and sat on the beach listening to great music.

On the way home, about half way home, we were sitting at red light, behind about 8 cars from the light and WHAM, a drunk driver slammed into the rear of my SUV. He hit us at such a fast rate, we were shoved into the Pontiac in front of us. His Honda was no match for my SUV and was damaged a lot more then my SUV or the Pontiac. The man driving the Pontiac was so VERY kind! God bless him. The drunk driver was just so drunk! All he kept saying is, "I'm sorry", WHEN he would speak that is. The police had a hard time getting information from him. He was arrested and taken to jail. I hope that man gets the help he needs so he never drives drunk again. GRRRR now I have both front and rear damage to my SUV, bummer. Thankfully, I have a factory installed Tow Package, because that helped protect the frame. OH thank goodness.

All of us had seatbelts on and Mr Wookie was in his carseat. The EMTs were so impressed with Wookie's carseat, they had never seen one. Sara and I both are very sore, we woke up with full blown whiplash and have been taking it easy the past two days. Sara's left shoulder is sore and I have a bruise on my left shoulder from my seatbelt. Over all though, this was so much different then back in 1999 when we were hit. THANK God!

The police, all were very nice, the EMTs were all very kind and the man we hit, Ralph, in the Pontiac was amazingly wonderful. Please keep these people in your prayers, as well as the man that hit us, please pray he gets the help he needs.

Blah,
Melanie


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh my gosh Melanie. I am so sorry this happened. I hope you, Sara, and Wookie continue to heal. Thank goodness you were all in your seat belts and car seats. A good reminder to all of us to make sure we buckle up ourselves and our loved ones when we drive. Will keep all in my prayers!


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank goodness everyone is okay! I was starting to tear up just thinking about how much worse it could have been and I am so glad everyone involved was not hurt... even the STUPID drunk driver... because hopefully, now he'll be able to think about what he's done.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Oh Mel I'm so sorry, and yes, thank goodness for carseats. I'm so glad Wookie and you guys are ok, but please see take yourself and Sarah to a chiropractor tomorrow. :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry Melanie! I'm glad to hear that you, Sara, and Wookie are ok!!! Y'all are in my prayers!!! rayer: :grouphug: 

My mom and brother were hit by a drunk drive one Christmas Eve. They were both very lucky to have walked away from the accident. Both are still going to therapy from back, neck, and shoulder pain.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I'm so sorry Melanie! I'm glad to hear that you, Sara, and Wookie are ok!!! Y'all are in my prayers!!! rayer: :grouphug:
> 
> My mom and brother were hit by a drunk drive one Christmas Eve. They were both very lucky to have walked away from the accident. Both are still going to therapy from back, neck, and shoulder pain.[/B]


MISSY! The first time Sara and I were hit by a drunk driver was Dec. 23, 1999... he hit us head-on on I-95 and totaled my 745 BMW! That accident was how I got such a damaged neck, back and knee. I am so sorry to hear about your Mom and Brother, I wish them well and hope they can heal completely.

When we were hit the other night, all I could do was think "ooh NOT again!" However then I saw it wasn't "as bad" and felt so very thankful.

Ashley, I thank you for your concern, thank you all for your kind comments and thank you so much for your prayers. THAT is how we all will heal.

I have decided though, that being hit by two different drunk drivers in less then 10 years is the limit for me. Enough is enough. I just am not sure WHAT to change to make sure it does not happen ever again.

:blink: 
Melanie


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Oh no! How awful!!
I'm glad you guys are okay. Hopefully you will all start to feel better soon :grouphug:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh gosh Melanie, that is terrible! I am so against drunk driving. If someone wants to put their life at risk, fine, but to put others at risk really bothers me and is extremely selfish. I sure hope that you start to feel better.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Melanie, I am so glad to hear you are all okay. Please make sure you and your daughter follow-up with your doctor. Both my husband and my son have serious back problems, too, from being hit by inattentive drivers. Hubby has had surgery and my son will probably have to have surgery.

I have to ask what type of car seat does Mr. Wookie use?


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Melanie, what type of car seat do you have for Wookie? I bought a halter with strap that latches into the car's seatbelt for my last Malt, but Midis gets carsick so now I have bought him one that hangs from the headrest and is strapped around the seat. I also hook the car's seatbelt around the thing to help stabilize it. In addition to all of this I have a halter (a step in) for Midis and I hooked the little hook in the carseat to his halter. I'm just wondering if this is safe. Or, as safe as I can get without putting him in a travel caddy. He gets SERIOUSLY sick in a car in one of those!

Cyndi


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Mel I am happy to hear that you, Sara and the Wookie man are all doing so well after the accident. It is too bad that people who drink feel the need to drive their vehicles.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

OMG...how scary!!! Glad you, Sara, and Wookie are okay. :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my gosh!!! I'm so glad that you, Sara, and Mr. Wookie are okay! I'll be praying for you guys, Ralph and Mr. Drunken Idiot. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

When I was eight years old, we were rear ended by a drunk driver and my mom has suffered with neck problems ever since. 

Josie says: Yep, that's why I ride in my carseat in the back seat when we go places. Mommy calls it my magic seat that takes me to Grandma's house!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Melanie, I am so glad to hear you are all okay. Please make sure you and your daughter follow-up with your doctor. Both my husband and my son have serious back problems, too, from being hit by inattentive drivers. Hubby has had surgery and my son will probably have to have surgery.
> 
> I have to ask what type of car seat does Mr. Wookie use?[/B]


Again I want to thank EVERYONE for your prayers and well wishes. We all know how very fortunate we are, really. This could have been so MUCH worse, I KNOW!

Mr Wookie's carseat, actually came from a member here :wub: she can speak up if she wishes to... and we love it! Here is what it looks like:

http://www.allseasonpetbeds.com/site/1419849/product/276

I am just so thankful that Sara is who she is, Friday night she was so mature and spoke so well with the Police, EMTs and Ralph. And I am beyond thankful that Wookie is alright. At his size, with as hard as we were hit, if he had not been safe in his carseat, goodness knows how he would have survived. He didn't even get a bruise from his soft leather harness. Sara and I were talking about this point today, how THANKFUL we are, we didn't have to "scrape" him off the dash. I KNOW, UNTHINKABLE! :new_shocked: But we do see so many people driving around with their small doggies in their laps and now I really fear for them all. I had even posted before about that man I saw several times with his Maltese laying on a towel hanging out the window over the sideview mirror on his corvette. THAT made me nuts... now I swear if I ever see him again I am gonna chase him down and let him know how unsafe that is.

When the EMTs were trying to "help" me feel better they told me how impressed they were about Wookie's carseat, and shared with me some of the accidents they have seen where pets didn't do so well.... it really was not helpful at the time, now I see, I may have a new job.... making pet safety during travels an awareness project. 

Again thank you all for caring, and your prayers,
Melanie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Mel, how terrible and scary for you. I hope you and Sara get (or have gotten) the medical attention you need. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Melanie glad to hear that your daughter and Wookie are ok. Will be praying for all involved. rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Melanie, I'm so sorry to hear about the accident. Hopefully, the guy is still in jail. Glad you all are okay, and I hope your whiplash isn't too painful for you. Take care!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

:shocked: Oh wow Mel how scary. I'm glad that you, Sara, and the Wookster are ok for the most part. :grouphug:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Melanie that sounded HORRIFYING - I am glad your entire family were spared :grouphug: I think dog car seats are an excellent idea . Sarah


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sooooo sorry this happened to you but oh so grateful that you all were not badly injured ( could have been a real disaster!) Though many yearss ago I got rear-ended and at the time didn't feel any worse for the wear other than a bit of a stiff neck but nothing really bothersome. Only many many years later did I start having problems and at first never associated it with the accident until the Dr asked if I had even been hit from behind.

Praying you have no complications!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We are so sorry Mel!!! Thank God you are all OK. Follow up on whip-lash as it can re-occur. Keep us posted.

Bob and Marsha

Car seats for dogs is a must!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mel, thank goodness you all made it through the accident. :smheat: 

It sucks to "hurt" and I hope you both heal quickly. 

I'm glad now that we, too, use the outlook car seat, I just wish they came with a built in harness restraint, I always worry if I have them locked in good enough....

kisses to the Wookster - does he show any signs of stress from the impact?


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

I am happy to hear you all are alright . Thank goodness Mr Wookie was in a carseat. I hope you all heal quickly. I was hit by a drunk driver head on in 1983. he wasn`t so lucky he didn`t make it and I was in the hosp. for a week. Something really needs to be done about drunks getting behind the wheel. 
i just bought the lookout car seat and mine came with a strap to hook to the seatbelt. Now I just need to find the best harness for the dogs that would not hurt them in case something happen ( God Forbid). Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Mel, I am so sorry that this happened. I so happy to hear that all of you are ok. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry this happened to you, but I'm thankful that everyone is OK. Continue to take care of yourselves, and give Mr. Wookie gentle hugs from me and Haiku.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is just awful! Thank goodness no one was badly hurt! 

My SUV was slammed in the side by a motorcycle back in September (he tried to pass me while I was making a turn! :wacko1: ). He jumped off before his motorcycle hit, so no one was hurt, and fortunately I always have Susie and Sadie secured in their crates with a seatbelt in the car because it hit the back door on Sadie's side, and the impact was enough that it probably would have knocked her in the floor. So thank goodness for car seats!

I'll pray that you and your daughter heal quickly. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this! People are so irresponsible. :smmadder: But thank goodness you and your family are all ok!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How SCARY!! I'm so glad that everyone is okay - and Mr. Wookie was in his car seat!!
I hope you take care of you and get any and all treatment you need - so that the DD insurance will cover it.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm glad all are okay. (I'm so thankful that we just bought Nikki the Lookout car seat.)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm so very sorry to read this Melanie :grouphug: however I am GLAD that you guys are all safe :grouphug: 

I also HATE those drunk drivers!!!! 

Take it easy and feel better soon :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Mel, thank goodness you all made it through the accident. :smheat:
> 
> It sucks to "hurt" and I hope you both heal quickly.
> 
> ...


I thought that Wookie sounded a bit more "nasal" with breathing, so I made a Vet appointment for today for him, along with the Doctor appointments for Sara and I. 

Sara has what her doctor thinks is a pulled muscle in her neck and shoulder that is causing headaches. If Sara isn't any better in three days, she will also have an MRI done.

I have what looks like a small tear in something on my left shoulder, and will have an MRI done tomorrow. The bruise on my shoulder is almost black today. Nasty looking for sure. My doctor was so kind to me, he massaged my neck a while to try to release some of the tension. Amazing to think that something that "saved" us, a seatbelt would do this damage.

Mr Wookie, was not so nasal this morning so that may have been something from the beach air the other night, who knows, but his Vet said he's fine. He has been eating like a horse for sure and playing as usual, so I think "no harm done" as far as he's concerned. THANK GOD!

I am so sorry to hear about the accidents other's here have been in. SAD that we, ourselves, can be the most careful drivers, yet someone else's foolish acts can have such awful impact on our lives.

On a happy note, all day long on Sunday I was trying to send Jason :wub: some mental messages to come see us and he showed up tonight! I am so happy he's "tuned in" to me. :biggrin: You may wish to ask, "well you silly Mom, why don't you just call him and invite him over?" Well, since he's lost several cell phones while riding his motorcycle he finally decided not to keep one. And I can't call him at home, because his girlfriend is not a fan of me. I would just rather not have any interaction with her, then to have negitive interaction.

Thank you all also for sharing that you keep your doggies in a crate or carseat.... please, think hard before you put your dog in a car to even go a block.... ACCIDENTS HAPPEN! Don't let it harm come to your beloved dog.

God bless you all, thank YOU!
Melanie


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*First, let me say that I am happy to hear that you are all OK. Unfortunately most of the time the drunk drivers do not learn from their mistakes. Their drinking is a disease and unless they themselves want help, then nothing will really work. So sad......

The seat belt is a great thing and a necessity but it does do a lot of damage also. When my son got into that accident when he broke his back, he had a deep gash on his neck from the front to the back of his neck from the seat belt. But the seat belt and the air bag saved his life. The broken back, I believe was caused by the impact of hitting the utility pole in excess of 80 MPH but he broke all his ribs on his left side and I am pretty sure was caused by the air bags. But without their use I am positive he would not be with us today.

It is sad to know that people have so little regard for other's lives....but we all know that whenever someone is drinking they automatically develope "instant courage" and will do something that they would not think about doing if they were sober. Please stay safe.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow...miss a few days on the forum and you miss a LOT! I'm so sorry you were hit and mad at the drunk driver. In this day and age, with all the PSA's and the law cracking down on drunk drivers, I just can't believe people still do it. I'm so glad everyone is ok. Wishing you the speediest of recoveries from the bruising and soreness, and hoping it is nothing more than that for either you or Sara. Bless Mr. Wookies heart. I hope this doesn't make him fearful of driving in a car.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Glad none of you were hurt. Hope you are feeling better. 

Tina


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank God you, your daughter and Wookie are ok. 

I am sure the people that make the car seat would love to hear your testimonial about how their car seat save Wookie in the accident, and what the police said. If you have any pictures of the damage and done to your car and how safe Wookie was in his seat.

This could be your start to car safety for our furbabies.

Barb, Sparky & Twinkie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked: oh Melanie, I'm so glad you guys didn't get hurt. God protected you. I get so mad when I think how stupid people are to drink and drive.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so glad you and your daughter and Mr. Wookie are doing OK. I hope your injuries heal quickly. I can not believe that you have been hit twice by a drunk driver. You are a very special person to not only think of the innocent victims but also the drunk driver. I have always held my dogs in the car because they usually fall asleep while traveling. I saw the picture of the car seat and am still confused as to where Mr. Wookie was in the car. As for accidents you have done one of the best things you can do and that is drive a big car.
My best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=569819
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What type of Harness did you have on Wookie?


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

What a scary incident! But I am glad that everyone came out to be ok and no one was seriously injured. :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=569884
> 
> 
> 
> ...


www.chokefree.com is the one that Wookie was wearing that night and he wears this one most often in the car. It's wonderfully soft leather.

Thank YOU ALL for your well wishes and prayers. Sara feels so much better and I am less sore. Doc said no lifting with my left arm for two weeks and then we will look at my shoulder again.

Anyone know a SHARK Lawyer in south Florida? :HistericalSmiley: 

Paint me mad but so very thankful,
Melanie
wonder what color what would be?


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sorry that happened to you. I'm glad to hear you guys weren't seriously injured. :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OK so I picked up the Police Report today, GREAT news I thought, there is an insurance company listed for him. All day long I thought about it and wondered where I can find a SHARK Lawyer. 

I got home to a message from Ralph, the man I was shoved into, "please call me as soon as you can", so I did. Only to find out the bad news. The drunk driver gave false information about insurance and has not had coverage in over two years, since his LAST DUI accident! Ralph had called the Police when he found this out and they are going to put out a warrant for his arrest for making a false statement and for failure to have insurance.

My husband has been researching him for the past hour and half and found out this man owns a home and there is a lien on it by the City, due to code infractions. OH great. At least though he owns a home. That is a start.

OH the fun,
Melanie
still thankful to be walking and able to drive, have a safe daughter and doggie


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Mel I am sorry that I have not seen this before now. 

How are you feeling? We both know that after affects of crashes. Has this made your neck any worse? 

I will be praying for all involved.


----------

